# Travel Medical Insurance



## Henry (Jul 12, 2009)

I got an excellent quote for Travel Medical Insurance from Kanetix.ca. The underwriter is Group Medical Services. 

Does anyone have experience buying Travel Medical Insurance through Kanetix.ca?

Does anyone have any experience with Group Medical Services?

Why are the quotes from Kanetix.ca cost half as much in comparison with some of the big banks websites?

Any feedback and suggestions are helpful.

Is Travel Medical Insurance necessary for a Canadian traveling to the US?


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

It's only necessary if you need to be covered against the expenses you are apparently insuring against.

Half of every other quote sounds unrealistic. Ever heard the saying 'you get what you pay for?' For this reason and also because I have never heard of this company, I would go with another company. Go by reputation. Did you google 'kanetix insurance claim trouble' and similar phrases to see if anyone is online complaining about them?

I would inquire with RBC for this. I've purchased travel insurance from them (which IIRC included a medical component) on a trip by trip basis and the cost was quite affordable. Also, many employee benefit packages include travel/emergency medical insurance. Some credit cards even include this.


----------



## Henry (Jul 12, 2009)

*RBC Insurance*

Hi royal mail,

Thank you for your advice.

I checked RBC Insurance.

Two things stand out:
1) Travel Medical Insurance is unlimited vs 2 million or 5 million by companies on kanetix.ca
2) All Inclusive Travel Insurance costs the same in comparison with less known companies. Travel Medical Insurance by itself from RBC is almost twice as expensive as other companies.

RBC All Inclusive Travel Insurance is probably what I will get. Is there any discounts or coupons that I get for RBC Insurance?

I think travel insurance is important, because hospitals in the US is very, very expensive.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

You are welcome. Of course, I am hoping some other folks from CMF will offer their opinions too. Wait and see what at least a couple more folks have to say before making a final decision. 

Yes, the last time I used RBC travel insurance I was quite impressed by the coverage received for the cost. But call them and inquire. Better to get a price over the phone than rely on the website. By speaking to an agent you will probably get something more suited to your needs. You're absolutely right about the US medical costs. Better to get this sorted out in advance. You may have to pay the costs upfront if you are injured but at least you'll have a claims process available to you.

But I can't vouch for their claims process as I have never had to use it. Hopefully others here can offer some input on that side of the equation.

Good luck.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I never get travel insurance. 

At least not yet. Maybe I would if I were planning on going zip lining or something, I would be more likely to get it.

I guess it depends upon your age, what you plan on doing when you travel, and your current medical status.


----------



## Henry (Jul 12, 2009)

*Not Buying Travel Medical Insurance*

Hi Cal,

I agree with you to a certain extent.

It is most likely that there will be no claims on Travel Medical Insurance if I do buy it.

If I do need to stay in an US hospital, I believe it is easily 100,000 USD minimum. Thus, the tail risk here is real and unbearable.

On the other hand, I think I will be ok if my flight is delayed or if one of my baggage is lost. I can bear the consequences of those events. As a result, I do not care too much about travel baggage insurance or travel delay insurance.

The best deal that RBC Insurance offers is to buy the inclusive travel insurance.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Dear People of CMF, 

Please buy medical insurance when traveling to the States. You never know when you can be in a car crash or fall or something stupid happens and you will have to pay cash for your medical care. 

My husband got a kidney stone when he was in the States and he is American so they treated him. The bills for a 2 hour hospital stay were well over $4000. 

If you even need stitches they will not treat you unless you pay first. Your mind will be amazed at how many charges they can conjure up for two stitches. They will even charge you for the gloves the Dr uses. 

So don't do it !!!


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

I believe that if you have existing health insurance (ie via work or university), a lot of them have travel related health insurance included. Best to call to check it out.


----------



## Henry (Jul 12, 2009)

I have partial coverage, but other people in my family does not.

I am insured for 1 million. I believe that is enough for a two month trip. 

Anyone else have experience with travel medical insurance?


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

_Is Travel Medical Insurance necessary for a Canadian traveling to the US?_


You should definitely have it, and if you can't afford it, don't go. 

I had coverage from Monnex for a number of years. (I belong to a professional group for which they have preferred insurance rates.) . But rates start to go up dramatically after 65, so I started shopping around. I switched to MEDOC from Johnson Insurance. It's rates were much better, but mainly because the particular plan coverage is integrated with the existing travel coverage from my group medical insurance plan.

Have you tried CAA?


----------



## Henry (Jul 12, 2009)

OhGreatGuru: CAA's pricing is not competitive.

Here is what I know so far:

All Inclusive Travel Insurance: RBC Insurance is a good place to buy.

Travel Medical Insurance only: Kanetix.ca


----------



## jambo411 (Apr 6, 2009)

We recently purchased travel insurance from Lloyds through our local agent. We are 55 and for the two of us it was $140 or so for the year, maximum 35 days. We can come home and then go back for another 35 days. This is not the plan but I wanted to be covered for a year of potential short trips. 

My travel insurance through work required that I paid first and they would reimburse to $70,000. That is not enough and it doesn't cover the wife. From the literature supplied by the company I couldn't determine if I was only covered on business trips or not so I bought the insurance. We were on a motorcycle and the potential for injury is a bit higher.


----------

